# Radio stop working.



## huynhhungvn (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello, My name is Hung, I'm from Vietnam

My radio just stop working today, after diagnostic the result came out with "B125A, Antenna Signal Circuit", but i dont know what to do with that result. 
Does anyone know how to fix it? 

Thank you very much. 
Hung


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Coaxial cable from the radio to the external antenna that has a preamplifier in the antenna and is fired by the radio with 12 volts on the center conductor. 

That 12V isn't there either due to an open or shorted circuit in the coaxial cable center conductor to the shield. Or maybe your antenna is not plugged into the rear of the radio, could be a short circuit in the antenna itself.

I assume the rest of your radio works like playing a CD, or using the aux input, or USB input, the B125A primary concerns weak or no radio signal reception. Also assuming its like USA Cruze's.


----------



## huynhhungvn (Sep 13, 2015)

NickD said:


> Coaxial cable from the radio to the external antenna that has a preamplifier in the antenna and is fired by the radio with 12 volts on the center conductor.
> 
> That 12V isn't there either due to an open or shorted circuit in the coaxial cable center conductor to the shield. Or maybe your antenna is not plugged into the rear of the radio, could be a short circuit in the antenna itself.
> 
> I assume the rest of your radio works like playing a CD, or using the aux input, or USB input, the B125A primary concerns weak or no radio signal reception. Also assuming its like USA Cruze's.


Thank NickD, 
Yes, you are right. Only radio not working, the rest are just fine. Before the radio totally stop working it work like in a weak radio signal area it mute for few second then sound again. Then i found that the battery singal on the main display show up and the radio stop working since then. And now the battery signal disapear by itself but radio still problem. 

Thank again for the responce NickD.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wonder if Joe Weakfingers assembled your Cruze like he did mine. Whip antenna was loose and ready to fall off, and the connectors at the rear of the radio weren't fully seated. Something for you to check, little things like this solved my problems, wasn't worth taking it in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your radio trouble, Hung. I understand you're seeking advice here on the forum and we certainly hope you're able to find what you're looking for. If you'd like further assistance we'll gladly connect you with the team in your region that can further assist. If interested, please private message us your vehicle identification number, full contact information, and primary servicing dealership name.


Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

